# I'm 6'1.5 - 6'2, what size bike?



## dmick002 (Sep 18, 2012)

Obviously I'm totally new so looking for thoughts advice on bike sizing. I've heard on newer 'compact' road bikes I should be 58-60 but 61-62 on older bikes. What do you guys think? Thanks.


----------



## ParadigmDawg (Aug 2, 2012)

There is not an answer to this. You will have to go to a LBS and see what fits in each brand/model you are interested in.


----------



## Lelandjt (Sep 11, 2008)

I'm the same height and ride a 61-63cm frame, depending on brand. I like shortish stems and a long, low reach.


----------



## dmick002 (Sep 18, 2012)

Thanks, that's what I'll do then.


----------



## Dan333sp (Aug 17, 2010)

I'm an inch taller than you and I ride a 60cm "older" frame (1999 Trek) and a 60cm new frame (2013 Madone). They are different geometries, but after playing with the seat and stem they both fit perfectly. YMMV.


----------



## DS1239622 (Mar 21, 2007)

6'2" here and my 58cm fits like a glove. Compact is a reference to the gearing, not the frame size. Go to a bike store and test ride bikes and get fitted by a professional. There is no right answer here. Being a certain height doesn't mean you should ride a certain size frame. There are many more body dimensions to consider.


----------



## RaptorTC (Jul 20, 2012)

It all depends on the bike. I'm 6'3"ish and I actually ride a 55.5cm since the bike has a super long top tube. As others have said you just need to go put a leg over some bikes at your LBS.


----------



## ocean-ro (Nov 23, 2009)

6`2" and riding a 60cm frame.
In 2 1/2 years I improved my flexibility and removed all the spacers(5-5mm)and flip the stem.
Stem also went from 100mm to 110mm to 120mm. All this changes hapened gradualy,but I think I started with the righy frame size.
Probably I can ride a 58cm frame with a 130mm stem and some sadle adjustment.
BTW- Different brands=different fit ,even if they call it the same size(60cm for example).


----------



## 0.2HP (Jul 13, 2011)

"I'm totally new so looking for thoughts advice on bike sizing"

OK you asked for it...

1. As noted above sizes are different with different manufactures, brands, and bike types.

2.	The most important dimension is from the seat to the pedals; this has to be right and will be the same (or almost the same) for every bike you ride. 

3.	Frame sizes are generally the length of the seat tube, from the center of the bottom bracket (pedal crank) to the center line of the top tube. The seat post goes into the seat tube and has the saddle on top of it. You can have a small frame with a long seat post, or a tall frame with less of a seat post, and have the same distance from the saddle to the pedals. This is what is ment by “newer 'compact' road bikes I should be 58-60 but 61-62 on older bikes.” The Compact” bikes have longer seat posts.

4.	Next important dimension is how far the handle bars are from the saddle, and how far above/below the saddle the bars are. The lower the bars are the more aerodynamic the rider’s position. The higher the bars the more comfortable. As noted above people tend to adjust handle bars after riding for a while. Get a bike that allows a good amount of adjustment.

5.	Less important dimensions are how far back the saddle is from the pedals, how far apart the pedals are, the pedal crank length, etc.


----------



## jsedlak (Jun 17, 2008)

Short[er] Torso - 56cm, 58cm
Normal/Long Torso - 58cm, 60cm


----------



## danl1 (Jul 23, 2005)

You've already had the right answer (it depends) but just as a point of reference:

I'm 6'0" and have one bike that is called a 57 by the maker, and another that's a 63. Both are standard frames, so no confusions about virtual top tubes, etc. They both fit identically, with the stock stems and other equipment.

One has rather more stem spacers, the other has deeper handlebars which accounts for much of the difference, stem angles matter, and so on.

Just to help confirm that size doesn't matter.  But fit is critical.


----------



## Aussie Rider (Apr 29, 2008)

I'm about the same at 6'1.5" and tend to go by the top tube length. I have a number of bikes that range from 575mm (with a longer stem of 130mm) to 585mm (with a 120mm stem)

It will also depend on your intended use i.e. racin, just fitness/riding or commuting and your flexibility


----------



## mountbkr (Jun 22, 2012)

DS1239622 said:


> Compact is a reference to the gearing, not the frame size.


There is a compact geometry as well, it was started with bikes like the Giant with sloping top tubes.


----------



## heybrady (Jul 3, 2011)

58 or 60. I am 6'2" and ride 60cm Cannondale. Could prob fit onto a 58 just the same. 

Top tube is really what is important, as this affects reach.


----------



## Lelandjt (Sep 11, 2008)

I see some long stems here. Have you guys ever played around with stem length and felt its effect on handling? I definitelty prefer a short stem with a long top tube to acheive the same reach.


----------



## masivemunkey (Oct 24, 2011)

I am 6'1" with a longer torso in my opinion and I ride a 56 Tarmac that was professionally fitted to me (100mm stem I believe). Don't get fitted online, go to a good store and ride some bikes. There are way more variables than just height that determine which bike fits you best.


----------



## Wildewinds (Mar 12, 2012)

Do this: Fit Calculator - Competitive Cyclist


----------



## Blue CheeseHead (Jul 14, 2008)

0.2HP said:


> "I'm totally new so looking for thoughts advice on bike sizing"
> 
> OK you asked for it...
> 
> ...


Seat to pedal might be most critical, but not in selecting a frame size. That dimension is most easily changed via raising/lowering the seat post.

When choosing a frame, selecting one with the correct top tube length is most critical as stem lenths are limited and effect the balance of the bike and how it steers.


----------

